# Tilt-A-Whirl



## Alexandra (Dec 8, 2011)

Μήπως ξέρετε πώς λέγεται το συγκεκριμένο; Ή καμιά πρόταση περιγραφικής απόδοσης, μια και το αγγλικό όνομά του δεν θα λέει τίποτα σε κανέναν;

Tilt-A-Whirl is one of the best-known flat rides, designed for commercial use at amusement parks, fairs and carnivals in which it is commonly found[SUP]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilt-o-whirl#cite_note-0[/SUP]. The rides are manufactured by Sellner Manufacturing of Faribault, Minnesota. The ride is commonly known for making riders experience nausea.

The Tilt-a-Whirl is a platform-type ride, consisting of seven freely-spinning cars that hold four (sometimes three) riders each, which are attached at fixed pivot points on a rotating platform. As the platform revolves, parts of the platform are raised and lowered, and the resulting centrifugal and gravitational forces on the cars cause them to spin in different directions and at variable speeds. The weight of passengers in these cars may intensify or dampen the spinning motion of the cars, adding to the unpredictable nature of the motion. Mathematicians call this unpredictable nature chaotic motion.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2011)

Άραγε μοιάζει με το Crazy Mouse στο Allou Fun Park;


----------



## mitsos (Dec 8, 2011)

Δε νομίζω ότι έχουμε ίδιο στην Ελλάδα.

Μοιάζει λίγο με τη μπαλαρίνα. Αλλά και πάλι, όχι με όλες τις μπαλαρίνες.
Θυμάμαι ότι η μπαλαρίνα στο Μαρούσι (στα αηδονάκια) είχε τέτοιες θέσεις που στριφογυρνούσαν και λειτουργούσε ουσιαστικά με τον ίδιο τρόπο, αλλά βλέπω σε φωτογραφίες ότι όλες οι άλλες μπαλαρίνες έχουν απλά περιμετρικές σταθερές θέσεις.

Απ' όσο ξέρω, ούτε στο Allou έχει κάτι τέτοιο


----------



## Palavra (Dec 8, 2011)

Το Crazy Mouse είναι ψηλά, και στις στροφές νομίζεις ότι θα φύγεις και θα πέσεις κάτω. Η περιγραφή του παραπάνω μου θυμίζει τη Μπαλαρίνα.

Edit:


----------



## mitsos (Dec 8, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άραγε μοιάζει με το Crazy Mouse στο Allou Fun Park;



Το crazy mouse είναι τρενάκι!


----------



## crystal (Dec 8, 2011)

Κάτι παρόμοιο υπάρχει στο Magic Park στη Θεσσαλονίκη, και χρειάζεται πράγματι γερό στομάχι (αν και τίποτα δεν συγκρίνεται με το καταραμένο το καράβι). Κάτι με το "περιστρεφόμενος" θα πρότεινα, π.χ. "περιστρεφόμενα βαγόνια".


----------



## nickel (Dec 8, 2011)

Ο όρος _μύλος_ σε τι αναφέρεται; πετάχτηκε κι αυτός. (Μην κοιτάτε έτσι! Έχω κάνει και σφυρί, αν το λέγανε έτσι...)


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 8, 2011)

Εμένα πιο πολύ στο ταψί μου φέρνει, αλλά έχω και χρόνια να πάω σε λούνα παρκ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Εμένα πιο πολύ στο ταψί μου φέρνει, αλλά έχω και χρόνια να πάω σε λούνα παρκ.



Κι εμένα (κι ας έχω κι εγώ χρόνια να πάω σε λούνα παρκ· θυμάται κανείς το Ροντέο; ), έχουμε και το «χορεύω στο ταψί»...
Η δίνη Πιρικλής πήρε κλίση. Κλισιοστροβιλισμός.


----------



## crystal (Dec 8, 2011)

Όχι ταψί! Το κυριότερο χαρακτηριστικό του ταψιού είναι ότι δεν είσαι δεμένος κι ότι πρέπει να κρατιέσαι απ' ό,τι βρεις μπροστά σου για να μην βρεθείς απέναντι. Και δεν προλαβαίνεις καν να ανακατευτείς - προέχει η επιβίωση.  Αντίθετα, σ' αυτό εδώ φοράς και ζώνη και όλα, και η μόνη σου έγνοια είναι να μην βγάλεις τα σωθικά σου. Πιο πολύ μπαλαρίνα θυμίζει, παρά ταψί.


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2011)

Πάσο, αφού φαίνεται πως τα ξέρεις καλύτερα από το σκουριασμένο μου, ξεγάνωτο «ταψί». :)
I don't want to be a four flushing tilt-a-whirler.


----------



## mitsos (Dec 8, 2011)

crystal said:


> Κάτι παρόμοιο υπάρχει στο Magic Park στη Θεσσαλονίκη, και χρειάζεται πράγματι γερό στομάχι (αν και τίποτα δεν συγκρίνεται με το καταραμένο το καράβι). Κάτι με το "περιστρεφόμενος" θα πρότεινα, π.χ. "περιστρεφόμενα βαγόνια".



Crazy Dance! Μπράβο! Αυτό είχε στα αηδονάκια μετά τη μπαλαρίνα. Οπότε μπορεί όντως η μπαλαρίνα να έχει άλλες θέσεις και εγώ να θυμόμουν αυτό!
Ναι νομίζω αυτό είναι το πιο κοντινό


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2011)

crystal said:


> Κάτι παρόμοιο υπάρχει στο Magic Park στη Θεσσαλονίκη, και χρειάζεται πράγματι γερό στομάχι (αν και τίποτα δεν συγκρίνεται με το καταραμένο το καράβι).


Πώς φαίνονται αυτοί που δεν ξημεροβραδιάζονται στο Allou!... Mad SharX (ήγουν «τρελοκαρχαριάκια»)


----------



## VickyN (Dec 10, 2011)

crystal said:


> Κάτι παρόμοιο υπάρχει στο Magic Park στη Θεσσαλονίκη


Αν και δε μοιάζει η εικόνα, κι εμένα αυτό μου ήρθε στο μυαλό - ίδια λειτουργία.
Νομίζω ότι λεγόταν χταπόδι στα Αηδονάκια - πριν από καμιά 10ετία.


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2011)

...
Για τους γνώστες (δηλαδή όχι για μένα) και όσους δεν έχουν καταστρέψει τη μέση και τον αυχένα τους από τις ατελείωτες ώρες μπροστά στην οθόνη (δηλαδή πάλι όχι για μένα), ορίστε και η λειτουργία του:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2011)

Άρα κάτι σαν Μεθυσμένα Φλιτζάνια...


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2011)

Für Sie dich, Herr Doktor :):

Luna Park (The Great Gorilla Rodeo Ride)- Gorilla Rodeo! 






A, ναι, κι αν θέλει κανείς Χταπόδι, θα πρέπει να ξηλωθεί 17.500 €. 
Βρε δεν τα 'τρωγα καλύτερα, μυριάδες πλοκάμια με ουζάκι;


----------



## dharvatis (Dec 10, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άρα κάτι σαν Μεθυσμένα Φλιτζάνια...



Μπράβο! Τόσες μέρες προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ πώς τα έλεγαν αυτά! Ναι, μ' αυτά μοιάζουν, ούτε μπαλαρίνες ούτε ταψιά!


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Άρα κάτι σαν Μεθυσμένα Φλιτζάνια...



Like the Mad Tea Party with Alice and the Mad Hatter, not so mad though without the tilting.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 10, 2011)

Χμμ, καλύτερο θα ήταν Θαλασσοδαρμένα φλιτζάνια...


----------

